# NEW FIRE SPECIAL OFFER - FRENCH PRESS FOR $7



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Starting at 8pm EST! Go to offers on your Kindle Fire to get it! Regular $27. Good luck!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm....not there on mine.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

lindnet said:


> Hmmm....not there on mine.


You missed it. These special offers are only for like an hour, or till sold out usually.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

VydorScope said:


> You missed it. These special offers are only for like an hour, or till sold out usually.


Oh....oops!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I missed it but I don't drink coffee, so no biggie..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw it . . . but I already have a french press and I don't do coffee that often so I didn't jump on it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I saw it . . . but I already have a french press and I don't do coffee that often so I didn't jump on it.


I saw it and was like $7 I'll buy that!!! Then I realized... I would not use a French Press because I am too lazy. I like my Bunn MyCafe where I drop in a pod, press a button and magically get coffee. 

So I passed also.


----------

